# hog hunting vs. deer hunting



## atwenterprise (Jan 31, 2012)

How many hunters prefer pig hunting to deer hunting? And how many just one or the other? I must say, I have been very fortunate to have a place to hunt that has both. It is a real nice feeling knowing that when deer season goes out, we can let out a deep sigh and take a much more casual approach to hunting and shoot some pigs.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love huntin both but sometimes i perfer to hunt hogs and pork is better tablefare than venison


----------



## Showman (Feb 1, 2012)

X2


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2012)

bowboy1989 said:


> I love huntin both but sometimes i perfer to hunt hogs and pork is better tablefare than venison



^^^^^^^^^^^This!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 1, 2012)

Hogs, deer don't normally knock over small trees and sound like a heard of buffalo coming through the woods.  There's nothing like sitting back in the swamp about half a sleep and hearing a pig squeal to wake you up.


----------



## weekender (Feb 1, 2012)

love hunting both, especially at the same time, but will take either or, dang hog hunting is just as addictive as deer hunting to me, we like both meats equal


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 1, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Hogs, deer don't normally knock over small trees and sound like a heard of buffalo coming through the woods.  There's nothing like sitting back in the swamp about half a sleep and hearing a pig squeal to wake you up.



Or be walking out in near total darkness at midnight and hear a single, deep grunt 10' away.


----------



## nockemstiff (Feb 1, 2012)

The dad-gum things are aggravating to still hunt is all I can say.


----------



## coberry731 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hogs are a bonus during deer and turley season, and fun to go after whenever they are around and I feel the urge to get one.  I don't separate them from deer hunting.  Same gun needed.  I take what I can get.  And they are tasty!


----------



## Killinstuff (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya'll don't know how good you have it. Everyone has deer hunting but pigs are only in the south (regardless what the northern states DNR folks say, there are only good numbers in the south). I see deer all the time but travel out of state two weeks every year just to chase pigs. Deer hunting is hunting the right tree first and shooting the deer second.  I'd rather be walking the swamp or Texas bush "hunting" pigs then sitting in a tree "waiting" on a deer.  And size doesn't matter, 25 pounds or 200, they are all fun. I love pigs


----------



## atwenterprise (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say that after being in an area that has hogs for the past 5 years, I would hate to give it up to go somewhere else just to deer hunt. The down side is that the deer we hunt are not 140" deer. We are lucky to shoot a couple in the 110"-115"class. We have been thinking about giving up just to hunt larger deer, but that would be very difficult knowing we would be giving up hog hunting. I am trying to convince my buddy that we need to stay as long as possible and maybe book a bow hunt in Iowa or Kentucky for week.


----------



## The Termite (Feb 3, 2012)

I have both deer and hogs and never want to give that up!  Hogs taste so much better than a buck... I tend to let the hogs walk during the "RUT", but spend the middle of the day walking around looking for the natrual white meat.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Id rather hog hunt but hunt both deer and hogs.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 12, 2012)

i hunt ONE at a time.

which every ONE is in front of me, AND in season.

only ONE is in season all year, but thats fine with me. shotgun is over shoulder with a slug up and ready!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Heres some of my hogs!














Thats just one of them! a story was told in those pics!





Heres a couple more!


----------



## work2play (Feb 12, 2012)

hogs hands down-the hunt is funner no question-more hunting/less waitng

enjoy sticking either


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 12, 2012)

BKW,

cool series of pics! good post


----------



## work2play (Feb 12, 2012)

never had this many deer give me an opportunity


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

work2play said:


> never had this many deer give me an opportunity



You're right. There's nothing like the excitement of having a group of hogs coming right at you.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't hunted hogs YET. I'm sure I'm gonna enjoy them as much as deer or more from what I'm reading.


----------



## supaman002 (Feb 16, 2012)

i hunt both dont have any pigs on my deer lease in peach county thank god pigs will run deer away in my experience but after deer season i love hunting pork, after a morning duck hunt on the river i have had good luck or walking the wma with bow in hand is always fun.  so i guess i prefer both


----------



## sniper1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I love hog hunting.  I will take a nice deer on occasion but it won't be because I was deer hunting.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 16, 2012)

I am leaning towards pig hunting.  It is much more challenging to me, but that is because I am new to it.  It is a little frustrating on public land, but I am starting to figure it out.  Deer are easier bcause I have lots of experience.  I sure would like to taste some of that wild pork.  I also like the added element of danger of wild hogs.


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 17, 2012)

At this point in my hunting evolution I would have to say pigs. For the last two years I've hunted exclusively with a traditional muzzel loader on public land. Pigs provide an opportunity for seeing new teritory, long season,I seldom see another human, no need to arrive before daylight or stay till after dark, and the meat is excellent.


----------



## benosmose (Feb 17, 2012)

I dont even feel there is a comparison.I love to hunt deer but hog hunting with my dogs is what I think about yearround hot cold rain shine night or day. Deer season gets old to me by thanksgiving.


----------



## SWWTV (Feb 18, 2012)

supaman002 said:


> i hunt both dont have any pigs on my deer lease in peach county thank god pigs will run deer away in my experience but after deer season i love hunting pork, after a morning duck hunt on the river i have had good luck or walking the wma with bow in hand is always fun.  so i guess i prefer both



Got them both and I have video of hogs and deer feeding together in food are plots and under acorn trees.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 18, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> Got them both and I have video of hogs and deer feeding together in food are plots and under acorn trees.



x2 on that...just about everywhere I hunt has both pigs and deer. Ive never seen pigs run a deer off...I always see lots of both out of the same areas all season long.


For me it's a close one! I love to hunt deer, but hunting pigs is a rush like no other (on the ground.) I think your chances of killing a big pig are a lot greater then killing a big mature buck 9-10 times also.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 18, 2012)

benosmose said:


> I dont even feel there is a comparison.I love to hunt deer but hog hunting with my dogs is what I think about yearround hot cold rain shine night or day. Deer season gets old to me by thanksgiving.



X2 for me


----------

